# Norvins Londinium Seal Tool



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

First up, can I say a big thank to Les for sending me the prototype of this tool. From raising a query on a thread to receiving the item was 10 days! The idea is simple. You need to cut off your existing seals, but assuming they are knackered that does not matter. The new Londinium seals are really designed to have very little give in them. This tool is like an ice cream cone. You grease it, slide a seal onto it, slide it onto the piston then with minimum effort the seal slides into place. Replacing all 3 took around 3 minutes!

I have asked Patrick (The Systemic Kid) to write a few notes as he is far more technically gifted than I......but there again, most are!

Since this is the sort of thing we will only use once in a blue moon, Les may give his blessing to start up a library type service. See how that progresses!

Thanks Les


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting and that's a really good idea considering most people will only use it once a year (or longer) for 10 minutes.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Dave.

Early days yet, I am still waiting for feedback on the initial batch of seven made, although Dave reports that it works well. The last made was slightly different, it has an extension on the small end so the seal/s can be loaded on before pushing it up the cone, (probably not needed). See back left on the photo.









The cones take a lot longer to make than anticipated so I am thinking of putting them up for sale for £60 each. I realise that that is a lot of money for something that an owner of a single machine will only use once in a while so I am thinking of putting one up for loan to forum members for say, £5 plus postage per loan.

Please don't fill up this thread with requests, I will post a separate thread when ready.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

What a great idea for the tool and library service. I replaced mine last month and it was a ball ache. Also sorry slightly off topic but since I have done so I get a little water around the portafilter when pulling a shot. Ideas of why and how to stop it?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Lefteye said:


> Also sorry slightly off topic but since I have done so I get a little water around the portafilter when pulling a shot. Ideas of why and how to stop it?


 Sounds like the group head gasket. Did you disturb it, knick it, refit it upside down?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmmm. Don't think I damaged it or fitted it upside down as I followed the guide. I guess I'll have to take the lever out and see what's what.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Just used the tool to change seals from Cafelat to Londinium .The Cafelat we're easy to remove in one piece as they are quite flexible. The Londinium on previously had to be cut off. I heated the new seals in boiling water for a minute while applied Loxeal to the cone. Not sure if heating is needed. Simply slide the seal over the narrow end of the cone and up the the end of the widest edge which is easy and goes on with no problem. Place cone over the piston up to the slot of the furthest seal (as far as it goes) and the seal pops straight into the groove. Repeat with the middle and bottom seal, making sure you get the orientation right, and it's job done! I took my time and it still was complete in 4 minutes with no effort at all.

After an epic struggle fitting Londinium seals previously, which is why I changed to Cafelat, I would not try without this tool going forward. Thanks to Tige,Frank and especially Norvin. The standard design I have worked perfectly and I don't think the extended bit is necessary.


----------

